# Flying from Dublin airport with meds?????



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

We are flying out on Thursday for IVF, i'll need to take my meds that need to be kep cool with me on flight. Can anyone advise me how they did this as in cooler bag or what?


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

hey

i took mine in a cool bag and get a letter faxed, scanned to you from the clinic to say you are going through treatment and is a necessity to carry them, just have the letter incase u get stopped,i didnt get stopped, i didnt take them as hand luggage i packed them in with my clothes as just to save the hassle of airport control an sharp objects.

shouldnt be a problem though, 

good luck


----------

